# Looking for clues about Detto Pietro frame builder



## Pete1wray (Dec 24, 2018)

I’ve seen the topic of owners wondering who built their Detto Pietro branded frame come up on line occasionally, but I am not sure it has been totally addressed. I am currently working one one that is fully chromed framed with DP pantographing, Campy components (Super Record rings, RD and FD; hubs, Aune Delta brakes, Victory shifters, dropouts, headset); Cinelli bar and stem; and Mavic rims. It appears that at some point a previous owner stripped the original blue paint off the chrome. I am looking for more information based on the BB serial #s and logo and any clues about the possible builder.


----------



## juvela (Dec 24, 2018)

-----


We need to hear from member @MauriceMoss on this.

He is sure to have the scoop.   

The MB marking on the shell should be a good clue...

The road ensemble and portacatena hole are helpful dating aids.

Thanks very much for posting!

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 25, 2018)

It looks to me like it was built by Billato.


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2018)

------

The frame on this example dated 1984 appears quite close to yours.

Gives readers an opportunity to view livery original.

Kitting may resemble how subject cycle appeared ex-works.

http://www.registrostoricocicli.com/rsc/registro-altre-marche/detto-pietro-001/

-----


----------



## Pete1wray (Dec 27, 2018)

Juvenal - thank you for the link. Yes, the frame and BB look the same. The bike feature in your link is a great looking DP! That gives me something to work towards, although my paint will never be that good.


----------



## Pete1wray (Jan 1, 2019)

I was able to reach Bilatto via Facebook and one of the brothers confirmed he had made 100+ of these bikes with chromovelato blue paint for DP in the early 80s.


----------



## MauriceMoss (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry for the late response -- even though I never found proof of this (as @Pete1wray has - thanks for that!), just by comparing frame details I assumed that Detto Pietro frames were made by Billato. Same goes for some of the cromovelato finished Vicini frames of the same era. You will also find the MB stamp on those as well.

@Pete1wray's contacting Billato inspired me to do the same, so I asked them about the MB stamp on the bottom bracket. They responded promptly (and somewhat briefly), but they (whoever manages their FB account) confirmed that MB is indeed a Billato mark:

"yes at that time was factory punch... "

So, there we have it. I think I'll need to update a couple of threads on another forum with this information.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 25, 2019)

What did I say last month?


----------

